# Behringer Mixer Issues



## FACTplayers (Jun 9, 2012)

Yesterday, 4 hours before curtain, our main board decided to have a temper tantrum. 3 dead channels (constant static). We have taken it to a few places in the past and they haven't been able to fix the channels. So my only real option was to go pick up an old Behringer mx2442a. This board works great except for a few small issues I was hoping someone would know how to solve. 

The board has been sitting for about 18 months, so we were getting a crackling sound when we adjusted the gain, fader, etc. However, that seems to be dissipating throughout the show. I assumed it was because boards shouldn't sit that long in storage and it's some corrosion just breaking away. 

The main issues are this:
1) Channel 3 works fine, except it will not pan or output to the right channel. 
2) Sub-out 1 does not output any sound. 

The last owner said everything worked, and the board was replaced with a newer one. How difficult would it be to open the board and clean it? Also, would me (or a professional) cleaning it possibly solve the issues I have been having? What would you guys suggest? We don't have a lot of money to buy a brand new one, so unless it's under $200, that's not an option.


----------



## avkid (Jun 9, 2012)

The channel 3 problem will likely require taking the console apart and then troubleshooting, the output may be as simple as a dirty jack.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jun 9, 2012)

How do you suggest I go about cleaning the jack? I was planning on taking some electronic spray to dust the board and a new, dry, soft paintbrush to try to wipe away any dirt. Thoughts on magic erasers? They need water so I'm a bit hesitant...


----------



## avkid (Jun 9, 2012)

No water, DeoxIT.
DeoxIT® D-Series


----------



## venuetech (Jun 9, 2012)

exercise the jacks, pots and faders.
for jacks insert and remove a plug multiple times, 
run any "crackling" pots and faders back and forth a number of times. you should hear an improvement, if not the problem may be something else.
DeoxIT will help


----------



## Aman121 (Jun 10, 2012)

Worst case scenario you may need to replace a few pots but de-oxit should bring them back if simply exercising them doesent.
Cleaning the jacks by plugging and removing cables should help.
I would also dust out the power supply while your at it.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. The cracking has stopped (as I thought it would) and I ordered some DeoxIT. I'm also going to see if my local audio shop can give me a good price on looking channel 3 and sub-out 1.


----------



## FMEng (Jun 10, 2012)

DeoxIT D is great for jacks and switches and I use it a lot. However, do not apply it to faders and pots. In pots it will give temporary improvment while it breaks down the conductive material inside, eventually causing permanent damage. Caig does make a cleaner/lubricant specifically for pots and faders, DeoxIT Fader F.

Also, when after cleaning jacks and switches with Deoxit D, give them a spritz of DeoxIT Gold G, which will help to keep the oxidation from returning for a long time. D is a cleaner, while G is a protectant.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jul 10, 2012)

After waiting for my DeoxIT D & Fader and having to find the time, I was finally able to tear my soundboard completely apart to clean it. I'm not sure if any of you have ever taken a board apart, but it was pretty interesting to see how the circuits are daisy-chained together. Good news, I got it back together and everything is now fixed. Thanks for the help!


----------

